# salary equivalence...



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

hi,
anyone had experience of moving from uk with same company?

what is standard practise with regards to salary.

do employers normally use the lower tax as an excuse to rebase?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi. I am moving to Dubai from Barclays (transfer) and am getting my GBP salary in equivalent AED plus compensation for not having pension benefits. I don't know of anyone who has been re-baselined.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi. I am moving to Dubai from Barclays (transfer) and am getting my GBP salary in equivalent AED plus compensation for not having pension benefits. I don't know of anyone who has been re-baselined.


thanks....that is good to hear...

are you expected to cover your housing or are they contributing?

thanks again...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

They are providing me with everything in one gross sum, rather than splitting it out. I am not getting a housing allowance, but I am due to meet with them about whether they will add to my salary in lieu, so i will let you know how negotiations go.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks & good luck - it's always to good to have some precedent!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

bump - noone else willing to comment?

not interested in how much you earn...just how it compares to your previous salary in UK/US or wherever..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> bump - noone else willing to comment?
> 
> not interested in how much you earn...just how it compares to your previous salary in UK/US or wherever..


I had the option of moving here with my present company but decided to move to another company. My then-employer was offering the same salary I was on in UK, with some adjustments made to compensate for the cost of living and the fact that there was no income tax. That in itself, would have put me out of pocket. They were willing to provide accommodation but I would have had to share with someone else and would have had to take what they offered.

I think that if you can get a good package, then it's safer to move with your present employer but a lot depends on the underlying reason behind your desire to move.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I had the option of moving here with my present company but decided to move to another company. My then-employer was offering the same salary I was on in UK, with some adjustments made to compensate for the cost of living and the fact that there was no income tax. That in itself, would have put me out of pocket.


Did they say COL in Dubai was lower or higher??

Would be very interested to hear % increase or decrease they suggested for COL and tax effect...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Did they say COL in Dubai was lower or higher??
> 
> Would be very interested to hear % increase or decrease they suggested for COL and tax effect...


Their view was that cost of living is actually lower here. They effectively buy a basket of fruits in Waitrose and then do the same here, probably from somwehere like Carrefour or Geant and then make an allowance to your salary based on the % difference between the 2 baskets of fruits! I wasn't that far up the career ladder but if you were sufficiently important, then your salary shot up!!!!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Their view was that cost of living is actually lower here. They effectively buy a basket of fruits in Waitrose and then do the same here, probably from somwehere like Carrefour or Geant and then make an allowance to your salary based on the % difference between the 2 baskets of fruits! I wasn't that far up the career ladder but if you were sufficiently important, then your salary shot up!!!!



thanks - that was what i was after...

fruit and veg purchases account for less than 10% of my disposal income, i may need them to re-do their sums with a higher weighting for beer!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks - that was what i was after...
> 
> fruit and veg purchases account for less than 10% of my disposal income, i may need them to re-do their sums with a higher weighting for beer!


That's the spirit!!!!

Good luck with the negotiations!


----------

